# Reluctant



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

OK, I have posted my hellos and have a couple pics up...now on to the serious questions. I have two pygmy's that are new to the family. When I purchased them at the auction, they were shadowed by their mother who was sold separately. 

Things are fine after about a week of being in their new environment but deworming time has come around for the Nubian and we (my wife and I) figure it would be a great time to get the sisters as well. 

Unfortunately the sisters are very skittish around us still and I do not want to cause alarm on them by grabbing them roughly to administer the oral medication. To make matters worse, they all have slight colds, i.e., runny noses and a slight cough. Their stools are still berry firm (lol..no pun intended) and they are eating very good. 

Question is how can we speed up the time it would take for our new family members to get used to us so we can administer the meds the need for the worming and the slight colds they have? 

They will allow us to be near them but just as soon as we put a hand out to pet them, they high tail it to a safe distance. 

Thanks in advance for all the input.

God Bless.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

TREATS!!! Even the most skittish goat loves food! Try raisens or even a bit of sweet feed and once they are eating from your hand, pick them up and hold them on your lap...they may struggle a bit but with a gentle, soothing voice and rubbing their neck they'll calm down...offer treats while you hold them too, it will reinforce the "people are good" in them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with Liz, but when you pick them up, don't let them go until they relax while you are holding them. Once they do that, then ease your hands off of them and let them go if they want to.


----------



## megan (Aug 25, 2011)

If you give the injectable ivermectin orally they only need a little bit, just squirt a little on some grain and they will gobble it up.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The way to a goat's heart.... TREATS... My girl's favorites are raisins, ginger snaps, BOSS.. I think if you have the time to just sit in the pen/yard with them, offering the delectable treats .. they will usually make their way to you ... and then you just win their hearts!
They're just like people that way... if you sat with chocolate and/or red wine... I'd make my way over too in no time!


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

Ginger Snaps? I love ginger snaps. This brings me to the question - what can I give these girls as a treat and what should I stay away from? 

Thanks for the replies in advance.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How about horse treats? I don't think you would eat those LOL :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I buy the smaller bags of DuMor horse cookies from TSC...Mine love the Oatmeal Raisin and they are easily broken into 3 pieces for easier eating as well as controlled "cookie giving". They don't taste too bad either...I've tried them.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup treats are good, I would think for the little ones raisens or mine like a little bit of bread (but not too much)

My older goats DEVOUR apple flavored horse treats-but I find my youngsters are hesitant to eat these. 

We got some little goats earlier this year that were no means terrified of us but wanted to stay well out of our grasp. We needed to give them the 2nd cd/t vaccines as well as de-worm them. We did the vaccines and 1st de-worming on separate days but we just got them to come in a small area and my husband caught them while I gave the medicines quick like. We talked gently to them the whole time and petted them. They did fine and the process of confing them for a moment to give them the med's did nothing to harm our relationship. Today one of those little goats I wish would stay off of me! LOL She is a little doeling and you can go NOWHERE in our goat pasture w/out her sticking her nose in what you are doing--and if she finds you have turned your back to her she will put her front feet up on your backside to get your attention! It took about 2 months but they warm up over time :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Food is definitely way to any goat's heart lol. 

It takes time, but once they decide you are the treat giver they will love you in no time.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

My favorite is a chair and a good book and treats of course! I take the chair into the paddock and sit and read and let them come to me...they are so curious thay can't stay away! When they come to me I hand them a treat or set it on my knee.....they want it so bad they can't stay away. I do this while they are in "quarantine" away from the others that way they don't have to compete.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Yes, giving treats will help get them friendlier but if it is time to medicate them don't postpone it while they warm up to you. You just need to be firm and get it done with, treat afterward and they will eventually forget about it all. If they came from an auction they should have been wormed right when you got them (really any new goats should regardless of where they come from), and keep a close eye because if the cold gets worse they may need an antibiotc as well. So many animals go through those auctions they can pick up all sorts of germs there....


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Will keep a close eye on them and hoping they warm up to us soon. I have been sitting in their paddock almost everytime I have to go out for something. Treats will be coming soon. I have three feed stores to choose from and will get them right away to speed up the process. 

As for the worming, we will have to do that right away and like Sunny said, they will eventually forget about the traumatic experience of getting wormed by the bad man with the needle. :doh: 

Thanks again for the replies and will keep you all informed on the progress with my skiddish mini's.


----------

